# Ow!



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

Ok, so I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's after 2 years of symptoms and 'normal' TSH. I know a lot of people go through that since Hashi's makes the TSH bounce around a bunch so its hard to pin down until a decent amount of damage has been done.

My question, does anyone else get massively painful swollen lymph nodes on their neck? I told my doc about it and he said it was most likely a inflammatory response to the Hashi since my white blood cells were also slightly elevated. However, I have not seen anyone else writing about this kind of pain. I mean they swell up from nothing to about the size of a radish in less than an hour so it aches something fierce. They come and go, always staying palpable if you press on my neck but not really enlarged until I have an episode.

I just wanted to know if anyone else has had/heard of this?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you had an ultrasound?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jezahb said:


> Ok, so I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's after 2 years of symptoms and 'normal' TSH. I know a lot of people go through that since Hashi's makes the TSH bounce around a bunch so its hard to pin down until a decent amount of damage has been done.
> 
> My question, does anyone else get massively painful swollen lymph nodes on their neck? I told my doc about it and he said it was most likely a inflammatory response to the Hashi since my white blood cells were also slightly elevated. However, I have not seen anyone else writing about this kind of pain. I mean they swell up from nothing to about the size of a radish in less than an hour so it aches something fierce. They come and go, always staying palpable if you press on my neck but not really enlarged until I have an episode.
> 
> I just wanted to know if anyone else has had/heard of this?


Oh, my gosh!!! Have you had an ultra-sound? Have you had Thyroglobulin and Thryoglobulin Ab lab tests?

What kind of doctor are you seeing? You must tell this doctor that cancer needs to be considered and if he/she is oppositional, please find another doctor.


----------



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

New here...I have had a swollen lymph node behind my right ear for about 5 weeks now. The pain is horrible at times and other times there is no pain. Something is going on with my thyroid for some time, but as usual my TSH and Frees are in normal range. I was just tested for the antimicrosomal antibody and it came back elevated. I have some TSI as well but of course that is in normal range as well. Cant wait for my appt with Endo.

Kim


----------



## Kris2learn (May 2, 2012)

OMG - YES!!!
Although - I can't see the swelling. I have such a pain on the left side of my neck. It is terrible.
I am waiting for the results from my blood work and second ultrasound. I still have 2 weeks before I see the doctor.


----------



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

I had an Ultrasound yesterday, but all they saw was a nodule in the right mid pole that was 1.3 mm that now measured 3 mm. Of course they stated I had enlargement of thyroid as well. Maybe we will get some answers soon. Hang in there....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimmie72 said:


> New here...I have had a swollen lymph node behind my right ear for about 5 weeks now. The pain is horrible at times and other times there is no pain. Something is going on with my thyroid for some time, but as usual my TSH and Frees are in normal range. I was just tested for the antimicrosomal antibody and it came back elevated. I have some TSI as well but of course that is in normal range as well. Cant wait for my appt with Endo.
> 
> Kim


That range for TSI is only to detect movement; you are not supposed to have any TSI.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html


----------



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

My doc did a ultrasound before he knew I had Hashi's, so in February. At that point I was just having painful swelling in my glands that came and went. The ultrasound showed enlarged lymph nodes but not large enough for him to be concerned...plus he said if it was lymphoma that they wouldn't 'come and go'.

I just know it hurts, and I am so frustrated with doctors because my Hashi could have been diagnosed a while ago if it wasn't for the fact that they kept ignoring my swollen glands and sending me to a dentist thinking it was a tooth thing, my teeth would come back fine and still they doc would act like swollen glands are no big deal. I am sorry but if you have ever had a lymph node go from the size of a flatish pea to the size of a radish in 1 hour you realize that they are one heck of a big deal, it hurts like nothing else I have known.


----------



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

Andros said:


> Have you had Thyroglobulin and Thryoglobulin Ab lab tests?
> 
> What kind of doctor are you seeing?


I actually don't know what those tests are, I know he sent me for the full battery of tests back when I was super fatigued and in pain with swollen glands which is when he discovered Iron Deficiency plus my elevated TSH (only 5.6 at that point which was in Feb). My white blood cells have been elevated for longer than that, they have been low end of high since Nov '11.

I am just currently seeing my regular doc for this, he is just a general practitioner.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jezahb said:


> I actually don't know what those tests are, I know he sent me for the full battery of tests back when I was super fatigued and in pain with swollen glands which is when he discovered Iron Deficiency plus my elevated TSH (only 5.6 at that point which was in Feb). My white blood cells have been elevated for longer than that, they have been low end of high since Nov '11.
> 
> I am just currently seeing my regular doc for this, he is just a general practitioner.


Your regular doc can do these things.

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

White blood cells
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/wbc/tab/test


----------

